
People migrating from GitHub to Gitlab should learn about these details first - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.prahladyeri.com/blog/2018/06/people-migrating-from-github-to-gitlab-should-learn-about-these-details-first.html
======
al2o3cr

        There is a reason why Twitter ditched Rails in favor of Node.js
    

LOL if you're going to spout FUD at least spout _correct_ FUD - it was Scala.

There's extra bonus irony that both the service you're advocating switching
_from_ (Github) and the competitor people are switching _to_ are written in
Ruby.

~~~
Finnucane
That's true, but to be fair, the complaint is in the context of someone
running their own instance of a private Gitlab service. Gitlab licenses their
software, and Github doesn't. So you don't have to worry directly about how
much the server is costing you.

That said, I don't see Gitlab's use of Azure as a huge issue. That doesn't
give MS anywhere near the kind of control over the platform that they'll have
with Github.

